# Goat pee in the snow turned orange.



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Yesterday afternoon was a beautiful day here after several days of bitter cold so I let the girls out. They have been in the barn for several days and were glad to get out. Later in the day I noticed some orange markings in the snow. Weird so I stayed outside for a while to watch them. They both seemed fine, full of beans to be enjoying a good day and up to regular antics. I was watching the urination, seemed fine my big girl followed me to some cold frames had a pee in the path on fresh snow and it was fine, yellow. It (the pee spot)was still normal an hour or two later when I did my dinner time checks and I wouldn't have noticed after dark when I covered the cold frames. This morning (about 18 hours later) that pee spot is bright orange looks like orange kool-aid was spilt over the snow. What caused this? She had a heat a few days ago and I bred her. Nothing has really changed in their diet except extra Christmas tree. I am going to watch the other one's pee spots today.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

It's nothing to worry about.  Horses' urine does the same thing - turns dark orange, almost red, in the snow. Scary the first time you notice it, though!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

This topic was just covered here in this thread.  

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=224127&highlight=orange+pee


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

OK now I can stp watching the pee spots, thanks for the link. I googled orange pee in goats and I started worrying that it was a urinary tract infection. But it's not orange or red when it comes out. I do give them fresh warm water buckets 2 x a day because I was worried if they got enough water in winter, maybe I'll up it to changing it 3 x a day in the really cold weather.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

This would never happen in College Station, Texas.


----------

